# M. Pouzet Trumpet Brand Restore



## Jeb Taylor (Aug 10, 2019)

I did not take any before pictures, but I just rough fit these stabilized zebra wood handles in this M. Pouzet chefs knife. It belonged to a friend of mines grand father who was a butcher in Lake City, MN. The bolster had a radius ground into the tapered tang. Could not figure out the best way to match it up, so I filed it flat. Nothing magical, but glad to see an old piece of quality cutlery come back to use for the family.


----------

